# call blanks



## Reiddog1 (Mar 7, 2013)

What is the optimal size for a call blank?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends on the type of call. Turkey pot calls are generally 4 x 4 x 1. Duck blanks are 1 1/2" x 2" - 4" but there's a dozen "standard" blank sizes depending on the type of call and call maker preference. Be more specific.


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Depends on the type of call. Turkey pot calls are generally 4 x 4 x 1. Duck blanks are 1 1/2" x 2" - 4" but there's a dozen "standard" blank sizes depending on the type of call and call maker preference. Be more specific.



Thanks for the reply Kevin. I've been doing a lot of burl cap casting lately and wanted to do a few call blanks. The burl cut offs I have are 1 1/2 square and I could cast them 4 to 6 inches in length. I have never turned a call of any kind, so I really don't have any experience with them. Thanks in advance for any info.

Dave


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2013)

Agree with Kevin on the duck calls if you're only turning the barrels and using purchased inserts (toneboards). Barrells typically run btw 2.5 and 4 inches long depending on taste and design. Inserts are longer, but again variable (roughly the length of the barrel minus 1/2-1", plus the length you want out the back). I prefer barrel blanks of 1.75" square as it gives more design flexibility, and if I want to get both barrel and insert out of the same piece I'm usually looking for it to be about 9".

There are some GREAT web resources and forums on callmaking. THO forums has sections for many call types.
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/


----------



## jetcn1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Duck call inserts are 4" long. Duck call barrels 2 3/4- 3" long. Goose call barrels 2 3/4 - 3 1/2" long goose call inserts 2" - 3" long ( this is for short reed calls ) Deer grunt calls 3 3/8 - 4" long barrels inserts 2" - 4" long . All these blanks are best cut from 1 3/4" sq stock . Hope this helps . Troy


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, looks like I may be better off casting them as bottle stoppers blanks instead. Thanks for the info you guys.

Dave


----------

